# McDonalds cashier menu



## Piringa (Sep 18, 2002)

I just started working at McDonalds and Im having trouble with the menu. Theres allot of stuff to buy from the menu. I dont have time to study it and Im freakin out. Does anyone know of a like mcdonalds cashier trainer or soemthing that would help me learn the menu and all the buttons. The cashier is not an old style cashier anymore its actually a touch screen and it has a gang of stuff to choose from.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Report to work early each day and spend a few minutes going over it and in no time you'll have it licked.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Maybe if you have time you could draw a diagram of it to bring home?

I know it's computerized and you just touch it, but learning where evryone on it is might help.

I once worked in a store as a cashier (Zayre) before they had computerized cash registers. We had to punch one button and put in the style number (for inventory I guess) and then another to put in the price. There were rows of O, 1, 2, etc. 

If you didn't remember to change back to money from the style number you ended up with a grand total of a million something (LOL)

Other than that, have you tried looking in a search like google?

You may find a website showing it/telling about it.

Also, have you asked someone else there how they learned it, and if there are any training aides?

I think if you let the customers know you are new it helps, too.

Like joke about it, "wait a minute, I'm new to this". I know, as a customer I have never felt impatient with a newbie who was just learning.

But then I don't think I've ever gone to a MacDonald's- at least through the drive through and gotten what I ordered.

And we went to a lot of MacDonalds in a lot of states.

We did have a big family, though and that might have been confusing with it being a large order.

I don't know how the people who work there do it. I mean as well as they do 

Good luck.

~ Carrie


----------



## Piringa (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks for the support guys. Well it was amazing. Yesterday was my first day and introduction to the register and today they just threw me on the register with a co worker looking over my shoulder. For the most part I got it down. Sometimes it gets tough when people want to change their order and when they want to add something to their order after Ive already opened the register. Its all good though. Im gonna be fine. Yay I work at McDoanlds lol. Well it could be worse. At least Im not flipping burgers haha.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Not yet, but you will be, Job rotation is the name of the game there, green badge


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Can i have a Big Mac, Large fries, giant coke, & an apple pie, to go.

Thank-you. no just a sec, can i change that ?.

Just kidding.

Have a nice day.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

And a cheeseburger without the cheese please


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

You have failed your OCL, Franca. You failed to ask to call again


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

OH NO!!!!!!!! , I guess i am looking for another job.


----------

